# Another springy rest question



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Mathews conquest 4 I would like to set up with a springy rest. I have been reading posts 
on here about them and the name Gary McCain came up. I tried to search but couldn't find any contact info can someone post it or pm me with it?
Does he sell the "main" plunger and the spring rest or would I have to get the part that the arrow rests on 
separate? Hope this makes since


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Go to Pat Norris archery. He has the "body" for the springy rest. He has all the springy that you need. Best rest going


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Is the adjustable one easiest to tune? I saw that Pat Norris has solid housing and an adjustable one?


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I want a few sets of these, one for myself and one each for two friends. Two of us shoot 60# and one 50#. what spring should we order with these rests, ie; 2Oz. I sent them an email but never got a response.Any one here recommend spring weights?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm Gary 
Pat Norris is where you will get them he is out right now we should have more in a month I will post when they are done. I would order 20 and 25 oz springs.
PM me and I will let you know when they are ready
Gary


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

PM sent thanks.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The adjustable one is the way to go. I would caution you to "NOT" over tighten the body to the bow. This is the weak point of the setup. Martin and Pat used to make one from Stainless steel and you could really torque it down. I've never had one come loose, but if you try to torque it real hard , it will break at the threads. 
Once you get it set, if you change dia. of arrows or weight of arrows It's easy to change springy or move in or out for dia.
Set the spring to where the arrow is up on the spring about 1/16". Trim excess to where it comes about 1/2 way up the shaft.
If feathers show a little wear on the bottom inside...rotate the nock a little to relieve. Feathers work a whole lot better than vanes...plus feathers are forgiving. 
Good luck
Frank


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

They come with a Teflon washer so you can adjust the Height of the spring without breaking the thread


fmoss3 said:


> The adjustable one is the way to go. I would caution you to "NOT" over tighten the body to the bow. This is the weak point of the setup. Martin and Pat used to make one from Stainless steel and you could really torque it down. I've never had one come loose, but if you try to torque it real hard , it will break at the threads.
> Once you get it set, if you change dia. of arrows or weight of arrows It's easy to change springy or move in or out for dia.
> Set the spring to where the arrow is up on the spring about 1/16". Trim excess to where it comes about 1/2 way up the shaft.
> If feathers show a little wear on the bottom inside...rotate the nock a little to relieve. Feathers work a whole lot better than vanes...plus feathers are forgiving.
> ...


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Frank. They are out of the adjustable style right now so I ordered the standard model and 25 an 30 on the springs to get me going


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

I looked on his site, what rest are you all referencing?


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm shooting aluminum 2317's what is a good silencing material for the springy rest? 
Thank you


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I use a thin strip of mole skin. 1/8" x about 3/4" wrap it around the wire. It doesn't last very long but it's deadly Quiet.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll try it thanks! have a hog hunt next weekend and getting ready


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Once you put the mole skin on you might need to move your center shot just a little as it moves the arrow out jut a little I will post pics later today


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

back when I shot springy rests, I used heat shrink tubing on it to quiet it down...


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

blktail hunter said:


> I'm shooting aluminum 2317's what is a good silencing material for the springy rest?
> Thank you


What I always did and recommended is ugly but super practical.

I cut off a piece of fiberglass reinforced shipping tape long enough to wrap loosely around the riser. I poke the springy rest arm through it about in the middle of the tape and then wrap each end around the riser in opposite directions until they over lap. I do not make it very tight. It silences the rest and lets the springy work as it was designed to work. 

I am now back in the USA from a great month in Sweden. Any one that has springy's on order will be shipped the fist week on July. 

Thanks
Pat


----------

